# Flippinout Baltic Birch Multiplex with Curly Maple Tear Drop palm swells



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got a package in the mail today! It is a brand-spankin' new Flippinout Grade BB Baltic Birch Multiplex with Curly Maple Tear Drop palm swells!!!!! I have to say, the craftsmanship of this thing is stunning. I don't know how he got the finish so smooth! I told my wife that if you closed your eyes you might think it is molded! It is just that smooth! Also, it looks EXACTLY like his pictures show here, it is like he is using a replicator from Star Trek








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8308-limited-run-flippinout-multiplex/

The bands and pouch are equally well made! I am thoroughly impressed! He is truly a fine craftsman and artisan. I cannot wait to take it shooting!!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I have one of Nathan's small Multiplex frames. Got it a couple weeks ago and I haven't shot with any of my Dankungs because I love this Multiplex SO MUCH!







I think the Dankungs might feel left out. haha! I don't know how he does it, but it does seem like he's got a replicator that makes each frame absolutely perfect. I love it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

but its multi ................. oh never mind







..... Nathans work is AMAZING.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all!!

Very soon I will be releasing my designs in colored multiplex. Be on the lookout!!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Colored multiplex!! My eyes are peeled to be on the lookout!


----------

